# Tecumseh blew a rod - options



## ReD-BaRoN (Feb 4, 2015)

Hello,

New member to the forum, looking for some guidance from the experts.

I have a MTD Yard Machine Snowblower with a 10.5 Tecumseh (2 shaft) engine. Well, that's blown a rod and now I have a hole in the side of the cylinder casing .

My question is this: is it worth trying to repair this thing by picking up a new cylinder casing and connecting rod online, or should I just chuck this thing and get an entirely new snowblower? I have the technical ability to do it, but I don't want to be foolish with time and money either. From a quick check online, we're looking at at least $250-300 in parts.

If a new snowblower is in order, with a budget of around $1k, what would be the recommendations?

Thanks!


----------



## JSB33 (Jan 11, 2013)

If you are happy with the blower and have some ability, best solution would be to repower with the Harbor freight engine. Very cost effective and from what people say, it will perform better for you than the old engine.

If you have that new blower itch, for $1K the Ariens Deluxe 28 is a heck of a machine.


----------



## Duff Daddy (Sep 22, 2014)

Im in the same boat. 










You have 3 basic options

Rebuild
replace used 
replaced new 


Out of those, Least expensive would be a used unit, put it in and be done, basically no advantage for what you had before it blew. 

Replacement new could be anywhere from a Harbor Freight special, (not my cup of tea but still has to be looked at as a possibility) all the way up to a new Honda or Briggs, prices low 100.00 for the HF special up to 4-500 for the Name Brand unit....


----------



## ReD-BaRoN (Feb 4, 2015)

JSB33 said:


> If you are happy with the blower and have some ability, best solution would be to repower with the Harbor freight engine. Very cost effective and from what people say, it will perform better for you than the old engine.
> 
> If you have that new blower itch, for $1K the Ariens Deluxe 28 is a heck of a machine.


Thanks JSB, my understanding from the little I've read is that the HF engine was a single shaft engine, and would be quite complicated to make it work as a replacement for the two shaft Tecumseh.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Red, I love rebuilding snowblowers. It does take time though, time versus money.
My out is to buy a brand new Sno-Tek. Lot of folks may claim it isn't Ariens pure, but it is $400 less than a like Craftsman. Have to check all your options and even if these are available in your area. A running Craftsman is hands down superior to any Toro, Honda, Ariens that isn't running...........you get my point


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

Duff Daddy said:


> Im in the same boat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a Tecumseh 8 hp engine available, it has new fuel line,new shutoff, new fuel filter electric start and it runs well. Starts on first or second pull always and has been running ethanol free so the carb is in good shape. It is a 1 inch shaft engine. If you are interested I will give you a deal at 90 bucks cash. It's ready to go. 

I also have an 8 hp Tecumseh that has a small hole in the bottom front of the block drips oil where pulley bolt was running into the block (someone had put in backwards) and wore itself in caused a leak but other than that the engine is okay and that can be had for "parts" ( or possibly JB Weld the small hole and get the engine running) for 45 bucks. The carb on that one probably needs cleaning and it has electric start. This one has a three-quarter inch shaft. I'd say the electric starter alone is probably worth 35 bucks but I'd rather just let the whole thing go.

Just putting this up in case you are interested, as I read your post and realize I have these two engines sitting there doing nothing. Your profile says Boston so I'm not too far from you, I'm not sure if that means south west or north but I could meet partway on Saturday if you happen to be interested. 


EDIT : I must have been reading too fast, completely missed the "2 shaft" thing. My engines won't work for you, sorry.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Another option you have for 2 shaft engines is get another similar engine from the same family and swap the front sump cover and camshaft off your engine. This can convert a single shaft Tecumseh to a dual shaft like you need. For a 10.5 HP I would think any of the 8 - 11 HP engines would work. On the other hand, $300 can get you a running used machine and you can try selling some of what you have there to cover some of that cost. If you can wait until spring you can find stuff dirt cheap.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

ReD-BaRoN said:


> Hello,
> 
> New member to the forum, looking for some guidance from the experts.
> 
> ...


*BUY THIS, BOLT IT IN, PUT YOUR OLD HEAD, ETC. ON IT, AND HAMMER DOWN !!*


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

It may seem great to stick another potential rod throwing block on a marginal machine at face numbers ($150 and shipping time). Bolts have be reused, they will never be the same. Getting the old pto sheave off.....if you can. Everything together sounds great, but time and effort come into play. Want to get it back to ground zero, new? Need to blow snow this week? I wouldn't repower that particular machine or advise it be done. $600 gets you a new machine and warranty (if you can find them) in the back of your truck. Not what you want to hear, but a Yardmachine with a broken engine is scrap, unless you have quick access to another Tec IMO.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Check the Ariens dealers and surely at $1000.00 they might even eat the tax as some might not want to carry their inventory to next year.
Have them install the Ariens plastic skids and you're all set.
Sell your old defunct one by piece meal and you could recover a couple hundred bucks. Good Luck with your decision.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

JSB33 said:


> If you are happy with the blower and have some ability, best solution would be to repower with the Harbor freight engine. Very cost effective and from what people say, it will perform better for you than the old engine.
> 
> If you have that new blower itch, for $1K the Ariens Deluxe 28 is a heck of a machine.


 
Yes, A new Ariens Deluxe 28 would be a good choice plus you would have a warrenty too. 
As to engine Swaps with 2 shafts. Some are pretty easy and the MTD Design is pretty easy to convert to a single shaft. With a 28 inch wide bucket I would get at least a 8HP 301cc Predator engine. The 420cc would be a beast with that bucket since it is about 14HP


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

I am sure there are new old stock of those engines. just sitting in a warehouse with your name on 1 of them.


----------



## ReD-BaRoN (Feb 4, 2015)

Thanks folks, I'm leaning towards the Ariens Deluxe 28, primarily that's all that's available around me, and I'm running out of time before the next snowstorm occurs and I'm outta town, leaving my wife to deal with it . I'll probably try to part out the broken one to score back some cash.


----------



## pdesjr (Feb 7, 2015)

I just bought a deluxe 28 and used it on our last storm 10 inches of snow and it worked great.Very happy with it. Just installed the plastic skids.Cant wait to try it with them. No more scratches in the driveway and supposed to help with the auto turn.


----------

